# HI i'm new



## Older spice (Jun 27, 2010)

hi there ive seen this site over the last few months but never registered.
i got interested about because i got my self a pigeon.
december 2008 my dad brough a frozen ,nearly dead pigeon the plan was to save it and then release it .
things went other wise i could let my parents releasing it and that how i kept my pigeon. its been about 1 year and a half that i've had this pigeon .
this is just my introduction to the site and i saw this area suited for this thread because my pigeon is a feral , or used to .

i'd like to know if theres any laws about keeping a pigeon as a pet in montreal - canada ?

and i'd also like to know if there is any fellow pigeon lovers in montreal as well 

=)


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome to Pigeon Talk  It's a very nice place, which I'm sure you've already discovered.
I believe there are quite a few members in your area. Just keep posting and asking questions and you'll find them. I don't know the Canadian laws for pigeons but I'm sure someone else can answer that. In the US it's legal to keep a pigeon as a pet.
We love pictures too!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello and welcome!

We have had a few members from Montreal, but the ones that spring immediately to my mind are *poulette (Suz)*

and

*auroraborealis*

Cynthia


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm in Alberta and I'm pretty sure if it were illegal for me to have Ollie, one of the rehabbers, vets or bird people I've dealt with over the last couple years would have mentioned something. But who knows, Montreal may be different.


----------



## Older spice (Jun 27, 2010)

interesting place you got here, most people i know hate pigeons , but thats just because they don't undersatand them and can't see them as pets


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi, I am from Oka which is just north of Montreal. I don't know if it's legal to keep pigeons in every borough of Montreal. I Believe it is as I know some people in Laval who do. There are also pigeon people on the West Island.

I doubt that anyone would say boo if the bird was caged indoors. Outdoors might be a little different though. A call to City Hall would get you an answer.


----------



## alienbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk!  

Good for you for taking in the needy pigeon in 2008 and helping with his recovery. You'll find a lot of helpful info about keeping pigeons as pets on this site, from building housing to a creating a special meal plan if you want to spoil him.  



Older spice said:


> i'd like to know if theres any laws about keeping a pigeon as a pet in montreal - canada ?


About having pet pigeons in Montreal, I did a Google search and found this webpage:  Ville de Montreal - Lachine -Pets

which says: "*Prohibited animals.* The following animals are considered a nuisance and may not be kept or raised: poultry, fur animals, pigeons, bees, cattle, horses, and all wild or undomesticated animals."

Huh.  I'm surprised it says that about pigeons... and even _bees_ being included on that list, too! I mean, they are vital to ensuring we have good crops and gardens, right? In my neck of the woods, bee-keeping is encouraged because of that. 

I sincerely hope it's not true about the pigeons, but I bet you could keep it a secret like some people do with chickens when there's a by-law against keeping them.  Like maniac says, it probably wouldn't matter if your pigeon is an indoor pet.



Feefo said:


> We have had a few members from Montreal, but the ones that spring immediately to my mind are *poulette* and *auroraborealis*. Cynthia


There's also *LovelyFlight*. She rescued some pigeons last year and she was hoping to encourage the city of Montreal to be more pigeon-friendly by creating pigeon-feeding zones. Here's the post where she spoke about it: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=437029&postcount=119

Hope that helps!

Best wishes to you & your pigeon.


----------



## alienbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh! I just realized that Lachine is a _borough_. 
So what you can do is visit the home page of the Ville de Montreal site here:

Ville de Montreal

Look to the upper left (it says "*Find a borough*") and then search for your borough... and from there should be more info about whether you can keep pigeons where you live. 

I just checked it out. Each borough has a section called *Citizen Services* and then you should find a By-Law section for more info.

Gotta love the Internet! So much instant access to helpful information.


----------



## Older spice (Jun 27, 2010)

thank you alienbaby 

and good news , i have found that in my borough there is no laws that i cant raise a pigeon "Raising animals

You cannot keep live farm animals or fowl on your land. "

a pigeons isn't considered fowl right ?


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

As long as you don't intend to eat it or any eggs it may produce, I think you're in the clear. 

Personally, I _do _believe it's easier to beg forgiveness than ask permission. Besides, in my experience, if you refer to your pet as a Rock Dove, the majority of people have no clue what you're talking about.


----------



## Older spice (Jun 27, 2010)

i see , rock dove great idea ,i have been thinking of geting a mate for my "rock dove" i think its a male since it never laid any eggs and is very aggressive , but i have no idea where to get one


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

Don't you have any flea markets near you ?, there are usually a few animal dealers doing business, some keep a few pigeons.
There are always pigeons for sale on Kijiji

http://tinyurl.com/25wrugs

or Lespacs

http://tinyurl.com/2eb73bs


----------



## Older spice (Jun 27, 2010)

nope none within any distance for me to get them sadly ..


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Very aggressive you say... yay, cuz girls aren't aggressive.


----------

